# Gold Coast Amateur Brewing Competition - April 2017



## elronalds (13/1/17)

The Gold Club is excited to announce the 2017 Gold Coast Amateur Brewing Competition.

Website is available now at https://www.gcabc.com.au/ and this a BJCP sanctioned competition.

Online registration is now open and ready for judges, stewards, and brewers. Beers can be registered from Monday 16 January 2017. It will be $3 / entry for beers payable online, no brewer registration fees.

Beer drop off will be early March at the Burleigh Brewing warehouse or Craftbrewer. More details on that to follow. 

Contact details are available on the website for further details or if you are interested in shipping entries and we can make further arrangements.

Facebook Event: https://www.facebook.com/events/738764852949049/


----------



## kegs23 (16/1/17)

this should be a good comp to enter,


----------



## elronalds (17/1/17)

Some great prizes have been setup for this as well.

Champion Brewer - Pro-Am collaboration beer with Burleigh Brewing
Champion Beer (Highest Scoring Beer) - SS Brew Tech Stainless Brew Bucket from Newera Brewing
1st Place Category Winner - 25kg Sack of Grain (sponsored by Cryer Malt, Hoppy Days Brewing Supplies, Gladfield Malt and BeerCo)
2nd Place Category Winner - $20 Craftbrewer Voucher and White Labs Yeast
3rd Place Category Winner - White Labs Yeast


----------



## sp0rk (18/1/17)

Local entries only?


----------



## kegs23 (18/1/17)

this comp is open to all,


----------



## nickxb (18/1/17)

Just one 740ml bottle or two for entries?


----------



## elronalds (21/1/17)

sp0rk said:


> Local entries only?


We're accepting entries at Craftbrewer and the Burleigh Brewing warehouse for drop-off. Details will be available next week for the drop-off. You can ship entries to use if you're in rural Queensland or interstate. We'll be announcing the shipping details closer to the end of February. Note: we won't be shipping prizes directly to winners or providing transport for the brew day, the prizes will be pickup only or shipping at your own expense.



nickxb said:


> Just one 740ml bottle or two for entries?


Just one 750mL bottle, PET preferred but we also will be accepting glass bottles.


----------



## Bribie G (21/1/17)

If you are looking for judges or stewards, I'm just over 1.5 hours up in the hills, have pencilled event into my busy social diary 

I take it the judging will be at Burleigh?


----------



## elronalds (21/1/17)

Bribie G said:


> If you are looking for judges or stewards, I'm just over 1.5 hours up in the hills, have pencilled event into my busy social diary
> 
> I take it the judging will be at Burleigh?


Cheers! Yeap, judging will be held at Burleigh Brewing. Please register at https://www.gcabc.com.au/register/judge if you're interested in helping out.


----------



## elronalds (27/1/17)

kegs23 said:


> this should be a good comp to enter,


Please send me an email on the competition website at https://www.gcabc.com.au/contact for shipping entries.


----------



## amarks6 (7/3/17)

Just to clarify......

The entry form for each beer submitted must include full recipe details, etc as requested on the form? Or are recipes only required for the "special" beers nominated as such?

Cheers.


----------



## seehuusen (7/3/17)

Dr Rummy said:


> Just to clarify......
> 
> The entry form for each beer submitted must include full recipe details, etc as requested on the form? Or are recipes only required for the "special" beers nominated as such?
> 
> Cheers.


In my experience, you generally don't have to give the recipe. 
For the specialty beer category, it is often a good idea to provide some information to the judges, e.g. "this is a cherry infused, bretted, eisbock-pilsner" that way the judges have a bit of a clue on what to expect.
I don't believe it is a requirement for that category either.

OP should be able to confirm this in greater detail


----------



## amarks6 (7/3/17)

seehuusen said:


> In my experience, you generally don't have to give the recipe.
> For the specialty beer category, it is often a good idea to provide some information to the judges, e.g. "this is a cherry infused, bretted, eisbock-pilsner" that way the judges have a bit of a clue on what to expect.
> I don't believe it is a requirement for that category either.
> 
> OP should be able to confirm this in greater detail


Thanks Seehuusen.


----------



## amarks6 (8/3/17)

seehuusen said:


> In my experience, you generally don't have to give the recipe.
> For the specialty beer category, it is often a good idea to provide some information to the judges, e.g. "this is a cherry infused, bretted, eisbock-pilsner" that way the judges have a bit of a clue on what to expect.
> I don't believe it is a requirement for that category either.
> 
> OP should be able to confirm this in greater detail


 Bump!


----------



## Dan K (9/3/17)

What is the location for postal entries? Is it just Craft Brewer? Cheers


----------



## n87 (16/3/17)

Dan K said:


> What is the location for postal entries? Is it just Craft Brewer? Cheers



Seconding this question, where is the postal address?


----------



## Aus_Rider_22 (16/3/17)

https://www.gcabc.com.au/entry#shipping

I would assume the above means that you can post them to Craftbrewer or Burleigh Brewing.


----------



## Dan K (16/3/17)

elronalds said:


> Please send me an email on the competition website at https://www.gcabc.com.au/contact for shipping entries.


 I sent an email as per the instructions in this post and got quite a good detailed response about the location and handling... Here's the most part of it. I'd suggest emailing them via the link if you have any more questions... Cheers 

We're having entries sent directly to Burleigh Brewing warehouse. Please clearly label them for the storage if you want them to go in the fridges ASAP. 

I'd like to know when you send them so I can let the warehouse know they are on their way. If you could try aim for them to arrive Monday 27th March - Friday 31st March then that would be awesome, don't leave it too late though.

Basically, I'd prefer if you line the dates up so they arrive before the Saturday April 1st as we are bottle sorting on that day. Any later than that will be a pain to deal with.


Address details are below. 

Burleigh Brewing Warehouse
GCABC Competition
c/o Burleigh Brewing
14 Alex Fisher Drive,
Burleigh Heads,
Queensland, 4220


Please pay for shipping tracking and let me know the tracking number once the package is sent. I need to pass that along to the guys in the Burleigh Brewing warehouse.


----------



## elronalds (20/3/17)

Entries close in 10 days for registering and paying for beers on the website. Cheers!


----------



## earle (21/3/17)

Entry is very easy on the website and I really liked how it generated the entry forms and labels for you. I imagine its very helpful on the comp administration side of things too. I hope the state and national organisers have a look at this to see if it could be used by them.


----------



## elronalds (21/3/17)

Dr Rummy said:


> Just to clarify......
> 
> The entry form for each beer submitted must include full recipe details, etc as requested on the form? Or are recipes only required for the "special" beers nominated as such?
> 
> Cheers.



Sorry, missed this one. Only special ingredients are required for the specialty categories or if the entry form prompts you for additional details as per the BJCP style guidelines. If you have any specific questions regarding a particular style then send me a message on the competition website.




earle said:


> Entry is very easy on the website and I really liked how it generated the entry forms and labels for you. I imagine its very helpful on the comp administration side of things too. I hope the state and national organisers have a look at this to see if it could be used by them.


Cheers! Yes, I've been using it for over a year now with our Gold Club mini competitions (we also run our mini competitions as BJCP sanctioned competitions). The backend is quite good in helping organising flights, it's not perfect but it's way better than manually organising a competition. 

As far as I know the state (well QLD at least) and national competitions don't use the exact BJCP style guidelines, they use the AABC guidelines which differ slightly. Hopefully, the AABC moves over to the BJCP 2015 guidelines (or a subset of the guidelines) so they can move to an online entry system.


----------



## elronalds (23/3/17)

7 days until online entries close! If you haven't already, get your entries registered and paid online at https://www.gcabc.com.au Cheers!


----------



## n87 (24/3/17)

I agree with earle, the online entry is good. a couple of annoying things (like the mandatory beer name), but worth the minor annoyance to know the details are right, and the money goes to the right person (I hate sending money in the post).

I also like being able to see how many entries there are.


Now just to sit back and wait for the brewbucket, several bags of grain and an invitation for a brew


----------



## elronalds (24/3/17)

n87 said:


> I agree with earle, the online entry is good. a couple of annoying things (like the mandatory beer name), but worth the minor annoyance to know the details are right, and the money goes to the right person (I hate sending money in the post).


Cheers! We'll look into making the beer name optional for next year's competition. It shouldn't really be mandatory as it's not required or used at all on the judging side. I guess it's more as a reference for participants that have multiple entries in the same style so they know which beer is what entry.


----------



## n87 (24/3/17)

elronalds said:


> Cheers! We'll look into making the beer name optional for next year's competition. It shouldn't really be mandatory as it's not required or used at all on the judging side. I guess it's more as a reference for participants that have multiple entries in the same style so they know which beer is what entry.


It is handy if you actually have a name for your beers (I name a few, and entered the names), it also makes interesting reading of the results at the end. But it should default to the style name if left blank IMO


----------



## n87 (24/3/17)

And there should be an option of printing out all your bottle labels and/or entry forms (separate would be great) instead of having to go into each one individually and print.

*making suggestions to make it easier on the competitor, not biatching. Still better than filling out individual PDF forms


----------



## elronalds (28/3/17)

n87 said:


> And there should be an option of printing out all your bottle labels and/or entry forms (separate would be great) instead of having to go into each one individually and print.
> 
> *making suggestions to make it easier on the competitor, not biatching. Still better than filling out individual PDF forms


Yes, hopefully we get these improvements implemented for next year's competition. Thanks for the suggestions.


----------



## elronalds (28/3/17)

Reminder to everyone entering this competition.

Entry drop-off at Craftbrewer (Unit 2, 4 Christine Place, Capalaba, Queensland 4157) closes on Thursday 30th March 2017 when Craftbrewer closes at 5pm. Entry drop-off closes earlier there as we need to transport bottles down to the Gold Coast.

Additionally, we have drop-off open at the Burleigh Brewing warehouse on Monday 27th March - Friday 31st March - 8am-4pm & Saturday 1st April 10am-12pm.


----------



## pcqypcqy (29/3/17)

I was keen to enter but I wasn't organised enough to make the postage cut-off (had to fill bottles from kegs, was waiting for the weekend), and didn't end up getting a chance to get down to Craftbrewer. 

Good luck with the comp, hope it goes well and it's back next year.

I will spend that weekend drinking my beer and pronouncing it great.


----------



## earle (29/3/17)

Probably the best you've ever made.


----------



## pcqypcqy (29/3/17)

earle said:


> Probably the best you've ever made.


Feel free to join me Earle with a few of your harvest ales, and I'll say that they are the best ones of those you've ever done as well.


----------



## SergeMarx (29/3/17)

i got a bottle in the post today - express, so hope it makes it up there

Cheers - agree, the form was great - though would be nice if the details form was in metric (i just put in metric anyway because I am an anti imperial elitist.)

good luck for the comp!


----------



## zeggie (30/3/17)

Oh whoops, I knew there was something I forgot this week...forgot to send my entries off! Too late now to send them from VIC. Good luck with the comp regardless!


----------



## n87 (30/3/17)

zeggie said:


> Oh whoops, I knew there was something I forgot this week...forgot to send my entries off! Too late now to send them from VIC. Good luck with the comp regardless!


If you get it off this morning express post it should get there, provided your postcode is in that network and Aus Post feels like doing their job


----------



## elronalds (30/3/17)

SergeMarx said:


> i got a bottle in the post today - express, so hope it makes it up there
> 
> Cheers - agree, the form was great - though would be nice if the details form was in metric (i just put in metric anyway because I am an anti imperial elitist.)
> 
> good luck for the comp!


We'll probably be removing that entry form with the recipes next year. It should have only been bottle labels as all the details we need are printed on this. Error on our side for that.



zeggie said:


> Oh whoops, I knew there was something I forgot this week...forgot to send my entries off! Too late now to send them from VIC. Good luck with the comp regardless!


Could you send a message through on the competition website and we'll remove your beers if you didn't end up sending them express post.

Additionally, we have extended the Craftbrewer drop-off times until tomorrow. Drop off is strictly closing on Friday 31st March 2017 when Craftbrewer closes at 5PM. We have extended this drop-off due to the weather conditions in SE Queensland at the moment.


----------



## elronalds (5/4/17)

GCABC entries closed with 220 received entries. Cheers to everyone that entered and good luck as well.


----------



## n87 (6/4/17)

elronalds said:


> GCABC entries closed with 220 received entries. Cheers to everyone that entered and good luck as well.


Out of curiosity, did the missing 11 entries get contacted to make sure they didnt get lost somewhere?
A little paranoid that mine was part of that 11 :unsure:

Possible addition for next year would be a 'checked in' tick next to the entries in your profile... im not sure how much customisation you have over the system.

Anyway, looks like a good comp


----------



## elronalds (6/4/17)

n87 said:


> Out of curiosity, did the missing 11 entries get contacted to make sure they didnt get lost somewhere?
> A little paranoid that mine was part of that 11 :unsure:
> 
> Possible addition for next year would be a 'checked in' tick next to the entries in your profile... im not sure how much customisation you have over the system.
> ...



I sent an SMS to those with missing deliveries. Don't think I missed anyone. Thanks for the feedback, will try get that added for next year.


----------



## elronalds (9/4/17)

Scores are now online at https://www.gcabc.com.au Congratulations to all the 1st, 2nd and 3rd category place winners. Also, congratulations to the champion brewer and champion beer winners.

Score sheets are available online and you can log in to your account to view your result summary at https://www.gcabc.com.au/entry#bos

Cheers and thanks to everyone that entered and all that volunteered on the day! Looking forward to GCABC 2018!


----------



## Futur (9/4/17)

elronalds said:


> Scores are now online at https://www.gcabc.com.au Congratulations to all the 1st, 2nd and 3rd category place winners. Also, congratulations to the champion brewer and champion beer winners.
> 
> Score sheets are available online and you can log in to your account to view your result summary at https://www.gcabc.com.au/entry#bos
> 
> Cheers and thanks to everyone that entered and all that volunteered on the day! Looking forward to GCABC 2018!



Thanks for that. Just a question about the scoring sheets. Why are some of the final scores adjusted from the original score e.g. originally a 38 was given then down below it there's a different circled number?


----------



## neal32 (9/4/17)

I got 2 2nds from 3 beers. Happy with that. Thanks to the organisers for putting it on and I look forward to the next one.


----------



## murpho (9/4/17)

neal32 said:


> I got 2 2nds from 3 beers. Happy with that. Thanks to the organisers for putting it on and I look forward to the next one.


Was the 'Cube IPA' one of your entries? Interested to know if that was a no chill beer and if so, whether or not you'd be keen to share the recipe?

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## elronalds (9/4/17)

Futur said:


> Thanks for that. Just a question about the scoring sheets. Why are some of the final scores adjusted from the original score e.g. originally a 38 was given then down below it there's a different circled number?


That's an average between the two scoresheets which is entered into the software system, also there could have been an adjustment by the judges if your entry was involved in a draw for a placing.


----------



## Futur (9/4/17)

elronalds said:


> That's an average between the two scoresheets which is entered into the software system, also there could have been an adjustment by the judges if your entry was involved in a draw for a placing.


Awesome, thanks!


----------



## neal32 (9/4/17)

murpho said:


> Was the 'Cube IPA' one of your entries? Interested to know if that was a no chill beer and if so, whether or not you'd be keen to share the recipe?
> 
> Cheers,
> Tom


It was mine. It's my standard base recipe for hoppy beers. I chill with a CFC but you could get a similar effect by cube hopping(maybe, I've never done it). The recipe was 85% Golden Promise, 10% Munich, 5% Sugar. 30g Columbus FWH, 100g Columbus hopstand for 30mins, 100g Simcoe hopstand for 30 min. Dryhopped with 100g of Columbus, 100g of Simcoe. Vermont Ale at 18 degrees. O.G 1.059 F.G 1.007.

It came out dank and resinous w/ some pineapple flavour. If I were to rebrew it I would cut the Columbus in half and sub it with Citra, or Galaxy, or Mosaic. WY1318 is my other favoured yeast for hoppy beers.

EDIT : The water profile was Tastys water profile w/ 100ppm less sulphate


----------



## Rick_S (9/4/17)

I'm pretty sure the circled number is the average of your 2 scores and represents your overall score.


----------



## Aus_Rider_22 (10/4/17)

Thanks to the organisers and judges! My first ever comp that I have entered. I didn't expect to go very well, but 35.5 for my Pale Lager and 35.25 for my BIPA is encouraging. I am going to have to take more care with my bottling I think. I keg usually but naturally carbed up the entries and judges noted oxidisation in my entries.


----------



## Hoppomatic (12/4/17)

Hi guys,

Have any other fellow winners been contacted about how to collect prizes? Have been in Tasmania and not seen any correspondence so wondering if anyone has heard anything?

Cheers,

Hoppo


----------



## elronalds (12/4/17)

Hoppomatic said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Have any other fellow winners been contacted about how to collect prizes? Have been in Tasmania and not seen any correspondence so wondering if anyone has heard anything?
> 
> ...


Winners have not yet been contacted via. email. We are still arranging the pickup locations for the sacks of grain. Expect to receive an email regarding this in the next week or so.


----------



## elronalds (12/4/17)

Aus_Rider_22 said:


> Thanks to the organisers and judges! My first ever comp that I have entered. I didn't expect to go very well, but 35.5 for my Pale Lager and 35.25 for my BIPA is encouraging. I am going to have to take more care with my bottling I think. I keg usually but naturally carbed up the entries and judges noted oxidisation in my entries.


Well done on your first competition and thanks. Hope to see you enter again next year! Glad you received some quality feedback from the judges.


----------



## Ben1 (18/4/17)

I have to say I was pretty impressed with the quality of the feedback. This was my first comp so I wasn't sure what to expect but the descriptions were spot on, detailed and helpful. Really appreciate the effort guys


----------



## Ben1 (26/4/17)

@elronalds I haven't received an email yet. Should I be worried? No worries if it's still being arranged


----------



## elronalds (26/4/17)

Ben1 said:


> @elronalds I haven't received an email yet. Should I be worried? No worries if it's still being arranged


Emails to category winners have been sent out today regarding picking up your sack of grain. 2nd and 3rd place winners can pickup their vouchers at the next Gold Club meeting, stay tuned for details on that.


----------



## Ben1 (26/4/17)

Awesome, thank you [emoji482]


----------



## elronalds (10/5/17)

All prize winners should have emails now with details on how to receive their prize. 2nd and 3rd placings should have received their voucher numbers redeemable at each sponsor in an email today. We won't be sending out any vouchers for these, you just need the voucher number.

Thanks again and we look forward to next year's GCABC competition in 2018. We appreciate all the feedback that we receive. If you're located on the Gold Coast then be sure to visit the monthly GoldClub meetings At Burleigh Brewing (2nd Wednesday of each month at 6pm).

Cheers!


----------



## earle (10/5/17)

Thanks Luke, I was reading on the website that awards can be accessed through the portal?


----------



## elronalds (10/5/17)

earle said:


> Thanks Luke, I was reading on the website that awards can be accessed through the portal?


No, prize details are just emailed out to the winners. You can access scoresheets in the portal (those were available the day after the competition) and we aren't doing anything like award certificates this year.


----------



## earle (10/5/17)

No worries. Thanks for your response.


----------

